# Dr. Ho's



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Have any of you tried his muscle machine for your fibro? If so did it help or make it worse. I am seriously considering giving it a go, as my fibro seems to be so much worse with the cold weather, lets hope it is the cold and not that it is just worse period. Is there any other type of muscle machine you have tried and has it helped?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never heard of this. Can you tell me anymore about it? Must admit, I'm intrigued!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I did a Googles search and it lists a number of sites about Dr. Ho's Muscle Therapy "machine". It looks to me like it is like a TENS unit, but I can't be sure.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Yes it is similar to a TENs unit but apparently so much more. The best thing to do is search it...cause even though I have read about it several times now, my brain isnt functioning and I cant seem to put it into words...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Very interesting!! Am I right in thinking that isn't for "all over" pain, but just for a painful area here or there? Sheesh, I should just do a search LOL!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Here's Dr Ho's website, which has a section on Fibromyalgia and on testimonials. Maybe you'd be able to contact the people who gave testimonials pasttime? http://www.drhonow.com/ It looks like it stimulates muscle contractions by electric pulses (like a TENS, like Fesity said). Maybe the way it is different to or more than TENS is that it 'simulate 12 variety of muscle massage techniques'. Interesting. Mrsmason, it seems it uses pads which can be placed in particularl areas. Maybe the Fibro tender points? The website's section on Fibro does talk about different areas of the body


----------

